# Dolomitencross 2015 TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (28. Februar 2016)

Liebe Mountainbiker,

da im Moment sicher viele von euch bei der Tourenplanung sind und ihr noch keine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen habt, was ihr fahrt und was ihr weglasst, möchte ich hier einen kleinen Tourbericht einstellen, der dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen mag.
Die Tour verläuft (in groben Zügen) vom Brenner durch die Pfunderer Berge, über die Rodenegger Alm Richtung Peitlerkofel, entlang der Geislerspitzen nach St. Ulrich, über die Seiser Alm und das Durontal zur Marmolada, über die Pralongia hoch auf die Fanes und über Pederü nach St-Vigil und von dort ins Pustertal, wo die Tour mit der Bahnfahrt zurück zum Brenner endet.
Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs, in der letzten Juni-Woche 2015.

Da ich nachher selber noch ne Runde drehen will, gibt es heute erst mal nur Tag 1.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Februar 2016)

TAG 1: Brenner mal ganz anders

Die meisten kennen den Brenner nur als Transit-Molloch, durch den sich täglich zigtausende Fahrzeuge quälen. Kein Ort, um länger als unbedingt nötig zu verweilen...Die Spezis wissen es schon längst: Rechts und links der Brenner-Autobahn hat der Krieg ausnahmsweise einmal Hinterlassenschaften produziert, über die man sich heute (zumal als Mountainbiker) freuen kann. Ein dichtes Netz von alten Militärwegen zieht sich die Kämme hinauf. Einst erbaut, um schwere Artillerie in strategisch günstige Position zu bringen, sind die Wege heute dem Verfall preisgegeben und fristen ein Dornröschendasein. Sie sind mit dem Brenner-Grenzkamm und dem Schlüsseljoch unser Weg am ersten Tag.

Ein sehr schöner Einstieg gelingt von Vinaders über die Sattelbergalm. Auf einem Schotterweg durch Fichtenwald ist recht bald die Alm erreicht, eine schöne Übernachtungsmögllichkeit, wenn man nicht erst am Brenner startet.






Der "böse Bauer" an der Grenze zu Südtirol hat mittlerweile seinen Frieden mit den Mountainbikern geschlossen, so ist die Auffahrt zum Sattelberg zumindest in dieser Hinsicht entspannt. Anfangs noch gut fahrbar, wird der Weg oberhalb der Baumgrenze sehr steil, zumindest für uns war Schieben angesagt.





Hat man die alte Kaserne am Sattelberg erreicht, beginnt der genüssliche Teil: Ein rd. 10 km langer Aussichtsbalkon, rd. 1.000 Höhenmeter über der Brenner-Autobahn.



 
Technisch sehr einfach zu fahren verläuft die Brenner Grenzkamm-Straße immer zwischen 2.000 und 2.200 m.ü.d.M. Durch die langen Zuwege gibt es so gut wie keine Wanderer, Einkehrmöglichkeiten hat es da oben auch keine. Dafür Ruhe, Mumeltiere, Kreuzottern und (zumindest Ende Juni) eine sagenhafte Blütenpracht.





Und wenn man meint, es kann nicht besser werden, straft einen der Trail nach Gossensass Lügen. SO/S1 mit wenigen Stellen S2, Anfangs sehr flowig durch durch die Alpenrosen





später etwas steiler und mit engeren Kurven durch den Wald, 800 HM Trail, für uns einer der schönsten, den wir bislang gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (28. Februar 2016)

...weiter mit Tag 1

Gossensass und die kurze Passage parallel zur Autobahn sind ein kleiner Kulturschock, doch die Erfahrung des Vormittags lehrt ja, dass man relativ schnell wieder in einsamere Gefilde eintaucht. Schnell ist die Zirog-Alm erreicht, die leckeren Capuccino und Apfelstrudel für uns bereithält.





Anfangs auf gut fahrbahrem Schotterweg





im weiteren Verlauf mit der ein oder anderen Schiebeinlage





geht es bis aufs Schlüsseljoch





Auf der Abfahrt ins Pfitscher Tal können wir schon einen Blick auf unsere morgige Vormittagsaufgabe erhaschen. Am Gegenhang zieht sich der steile Fahrweg Richtung Pfunderer Joch empor.





Die Abfahrt vom Schlüsseljoch ist technisch wenig anspruchsvoll (S0/S1), stellenweise hat es jedoch sehr groben und losen Schotter, auf dem man etwas "schwimmt". Die Piste lädt zum Rasen ein, hat bei hoher Geschwindigkeit aber ihre Tücken...





Quartier für unsere erste Nacht bezogen wir im Gasthof Alpennrose in Kematen. Sehr freundliche Wirtin, gutes Essen, Wäscheservice, saubere und ruhige Zimmer - gerne wieder.

to be continued...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2016)

Supi, danke  das paßt prima für uns, dann sehn meine Damen, wo wir vielleicht langfahren dieses Jahr 

Gibst du noch ca. hm und km an 
Habt ihr in Vinaders übernachtet und dort das Auto stehen lassen?


----------



## midige (28. Februar 2016)

Hi,

paßt mir auch prima, muß ich meinen jungen Damen zeigen.

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael


----------



## cschaeff (28. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Supi, danke  das paßt prima für uns, dann sehn meine Damen, wo wir vielleicht langfahren dieses Jahr
> 
> Gibst du noch ca. hm und km an
> Habt ihr in Vinaders übernachtet und dort das Auto stehen lassen?



Noch ne epische Tour? 

Die STATISTIK liefere ich noch nach (Höhenmeter, km, Übernachtungslinks und gps-tracks). Der Übersicht halber vielleicht am Ende des Tourberichts in einem Infopost.

Wir wollten eigentlich am Ankunftstag noch gemütlich zur Sattelbergalm strampeln und die Tour am nächsten Morgen von dort aus beginnen. Leider war da oben wegen einer Hochzeit alles voll. Der Wirt hat uns freundlicherweise gestattet. unser Auto für die Dauer unserer Tour auf seinem Privatgrund in Vinaders abzustellen. 
Deswegen mein Tip: Früh Quartier klarmachen und auf der Sattelbergalm die erste Nacht verbringen. Allein schon wegen dem Holz-Badezuber im Außenbereich mit Scheitholzbefeuerung 
Wir haben in Gries übernachtet (Gasthof Rose). War auch gut, aber halt direkt an der alten Brennerstraße. Da ist die Sattelbergalm schon netter gelegen...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Noch ne epische Tour?
> ...



Klar    für uns Mädels auf alle Fälle. Mal schaun, was wir für Besonderheiten finden 

Ich hab mal mit Schatzi in Steinach begonnen, das muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Alternativ zu Vinaders wär Brenner - Brennerbad und dann hoch, dann fehlt aber ein Teil und übernachten muss man irgendwo.

Kann das sein, von Vinaders zur Sattelbergalm ca. 1 1/2 Stdn?


----------



## cschaeff (28. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Klar    für uns Mädels auf alle Fälle. Mal schaun, was wir für Besonderheiten finden
> 
> Ich hab mal mit Schatzi in Steinach begonnen, das muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> Alternativ zu Vinaders wär Brenner - Brennerbad und dann hoch, dann fehlt aber ein Teil und übernachten muss man irgendwo.
> ...



Das wäre aber absolutes (Lahm)Schneckentempo 
Sind rd. 4 km mit 10 % Steigung, also maximal 45 Minuten, ohne Stress...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das wäre aber absolutes (Lahm)Schneckentempo
> Sind rd. 4 km mit 10 % Steigung, also maximal 45 Minuten, ohne Stress...



pssssst....bergauf bin ich die Lahmste
es kann sein, dass es damals so ne 3/4 Std war  ich habs jetzt auch auf gps gesehn


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Februar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das wäre aber absolutes (Lahm)Schneckentempo


Ich protestiere!!!!!


----------



## Speedskater (29. Februar 2016)

abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (29. Februar 2016)

TAG 2: Schnee in den Pfunderer Bergen

Tief und fest geschlafen, nichts tut weh, blauer Himmel, Magenknurren schon am Frühstückstisch...so soll das sein.
Das Pfunderer Joch hält sich nicht lange mit seichtem Vorgeplänkel auf. 1.200 HM auf 8 km sind 15 % im Schnitt - da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Wir schließen relativ schnell auf eine geführte Gruppe auf, mit der wir um die Wette schnaufen.





Hinter der (unbewirtschafteten) Drosbergalm weitet sich das Tal zu einem Kessel auf, der Blick geht bis zum Joch auf rd. 2.600 m.ü.d.M.





Zwei Wochen früher war hier noch kein Durchkommen. Auch jetzt merken wir, dass der Winter selbst Ende Juni nur sehr zögerlich zurückweicht.





Auf rd. 2.200 m.ü.d.M. muss man den Bach queren. Bei dem hohen Wasserstand hilft heute nur Schuhe und Socken aus und das Radl barfuß durch die Furt geschoben. Die Erfrischung kommt gerade recht für die letzte Kraftanstrengung. Die letzen 300 HM schieben wir komplett, bis sich die riesige Schneewächte am Joch endlich abflacht





und den Blick nach Osten freigibt





Links an der Wächte kraxelt man rd. 30 HM durch die Schrofen hinab, bis man wieder auf eine erkennbare Pfadspur kommt.





Bei uns war noch sehr viel Schnee bis zum ersten flachen Talboden, so dass wir im oberen Teil der Abfahrt schieben mussten. Der "marshguard" am Vorderrad erwies sich dabei nicht unbedingt als hilfreich 
Ist man hier 3-4 Wochen später unterwegs, kann man sicher fast von oben weg gut fahren. Der untere Teil bis zur Weitenbergalm ist auf jeden Fall ein Traum.





Enge Kehren wechseln sich ab mit sehr flowigen Wiesenabschnitten





Auf Schotterwegen geht es hinab ins Pustertal.





Bei Mühlbach queren wir die Rienz und es folgt die lange Auffahrt zur Rodenegger Alm. Die Sonne brennt erbarmungslos, bis zum Zumis-Parkplatz ist es eine ziemliche Quälerei auf der schmalen Asphaltstraße. Dort angekommen wird es flacher, der Wald geht zurück und weicht einer großen Hochalmfläche, die den Blick nach Norden auf den Alpenhauptkamm und nach Süden auf die ersten Dolomitengipfel freigibt.
Der Peitlerkofel (in Bildmitte) wird uns morgen den Weg weisen.





Übernachtet wird standesgemäß auf der Rastnerhütte, die wieder einmal die volle Punktzahl bekommt


----------



## Mausoline (29. Februar 2016)

Waren das echt 1200hm aufs Pfunderer  war schrecklich, mein 1.AX, zum Schluß hab ich die Schritte gezählt.
Und runterzus tiefe Rinnen mit vielen großen Steinen, aber die Weitenbergalm war klasse....lang lang ists her
Eins weiß ich, das Pfunderer mach ich nicht mehr.


----------



## cschaeff (1. März 2016)

Wir fandens schön 
Ist ein sehr stiller Ort (kein Lift, kein shuttle, keine Wanderer). Die zahmere Variante ist das Valler Jöchl, dann musst du allerdings auch das Schlüsseljoch am Vortag weglassen und im Eisacktal bleiben. Valler Jöchl ist viel steiler Asphalt und längst nicht so eine wilde Berglandschaft wie am Pfunderer...Pfunderer ist dafür teuer erkauft, da trügt deine Erinnerung nicht.


----------



## Trekiger (1. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Auf rd. 2.200 m.ü.d.M. muss man den Bach queren. Bei dem hohen Wasserstand hilft heute nur Schuhe und Socken aus und das Radl barfuß durch die Furt geschoben. Die Erfrischung kommt gerade recht für die letzte Kraftanstrengung.


Man kann auch den Bach durchfahren ... siehe meinem Profilbild. Ist aber schon ein paar Monde her.

Schöner Bericht bin schon gepannt auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## cschaeff (1. März 2016)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Man kann auch den Bach durchfahren ... siehe meinem Profilbild. Ist aber schon ein paar Monde her.
> 
> Schöner Bericht bin schon gepannt auf die Fortsetzung.


Einer von der geführten Gruppe hats gewagt. Er ist durchgekommen, war aber bis zur Hüfte nass, weil der Bach gut Wasser hatte. Nachdem ich das gesehen hatte, waren die Schuhe und Socken schnell aus...


----------



## midige (1. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Einer von der geführten Gruppe hats gewagt. Er ist durchgekommen, war aber bis zur Hüfte nass, weil der Bach gut Wasser hatte. Nachdem ich das gesehen hatte, waren die Schuhe und Socken schnell aus...



Das Wasser ist doch im wahrsten Sinne eiskalt. Bei der ersten Querung '96 waren wir zwei Frauen und zwei Männer. Eine wollte nicht ins Wasser, was letztendlich dazu geführt hat, daß mein Mitfahrer dreimal "übergesetzt" hat, zwei Räder und eine Frau. Auf dem Joch waren die Füße wieder warm.
Leider war damals der Blick nach Osten durch dickste Regenwolken versperrt, in Pfunders fing es dann an zu schütten, aber das war dann auch kurz vor dem Quartier.

Warte auch schon auf die Fortsetzung.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2016)

Anfang September 2014 war das kein Problem.




Und die Abfahrt hat so ausgesehen.


----------



## cschaeff (1. März 2016)

Die Schneewächte scheint auch im Hochsommer nicht zu schmelzen?


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2016)

Anfang September 2014 die letzen Reste vom Schneefeld, ich denke das taut eher selten ganz weg.


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wir fandens schön
> Ist ein sehr stiller Ort (kein Lift, kein shuttle, keine Wanderer). Die zahmere Variante ist das Valler Jöchl, dann musst du allerdings auch das Schlüsseljoch am Vortag weglassen und im Eisacktal bleiben. Valler Jöchl ist viel steiler Asphalt und längst nicht so eine wilde Berglandschaft wie am Pfunderer...Pfunderer ist dafür teuer erkauft, da trügt deine Erinnerung nicht.



Schlüsseljoch muss ich nicht weglassen  
und die Abfahrt im Pfunderer Tal sind ca. 14km Teer 
da guck ich mal was ich vom ValserJöchl trailmäßig finde


----------



## Hofbiker (2. März 2016)

@cschaeff tolle Impressionen


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und die Abfahrt im Pfunderer Tal sind ca. 14km Teer


Ist nicht ganz richtig, man kann da noch so paar Schotterpisten mitnehmen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=skmwswngqbnzxzdt


----------



## cschaeff (2. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schlüsseljoch muss ich nicht weglassen


Das stimmt natürlich. Pfitscher Tal kommst ja bei Sterzung raus. Ich war gedanklich schon weiter im Süden


----------



## Denzinger (2. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schlüsseljoch muss ich nicht weglassen
> und die Abfahrt im Pfunderer Tal sind ca. 14km Teer
> da guck ich mal was ich vom ValserJöchl trailmäßig finde


Kannst ja unsere Runde, bzw. die von Tobias, vom letzten Jahr nachfahren


----------



## midige (2. März 2016)

Gibts heute zwei Tage Tourbericht oder war auf der Rastnerhütte ein Ruhetag? 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## cschaeff (2. März 2016)

TAG 3: In die Dolomiten

Früh brechen wir auf der Rastnerhütte auf und fahren in welligem Terrain Richtung Osten. Nach Norden hat man einen fantastischen Blick auf den größtenteils noch schneebedeckten Alpenhauptkamm.




 

Kurz oberhalb des Jakobsstöckels geht der Blick nach Osten Richtung Heiligkreuzkofel und Conturinesspitze.



 

Während die bekannten Routen von hier aus nach Querung des Gadertals das schön gelegene St. Vigil und die Fanes ansteuern, bleiben wir auf dem Höhenrücken und schwenken nach Süd, die imposante Nordwand des Peitlerkofels stets im Blick.



 

Vorbei an den Glittner Seen 



 

dem Col dal Lech und der Maurerberghütte gehts auf schönen trails (immer wieder mit kleinen Schiebeeinlagen) zum Würzjoch. Den Eiskaffee kennen wir schon, deswegen ist eine Pause hier Pflicht (die Aussicht gibts gratis dazu).



 

Urige Hütte auf dem Weg zum Göma-Joch



 

Das Göma-Joch ist nicht sehr lang, kostet aber auch richtig Körner, da sehr steil (ca. 30 Minuten schieben). Oben angekommen, zieht es einem fast die Schuhe aus, so gewaltig ist das Panorama Richtung Fanes.



 

Schöne Wiesentrails führen an der zahmen Südseite des Peitlerkofels entlang. Der Aufstieg zur Peitlerscharte ist noch mal ein Kraftakt, der trail zur Schlüterhütte ein echter Genuss.



 

Von der Schlüterhütte geht es auf steilem Fahrweg bergab zur Gampenalm. Die knapp 1000 m hohen Felstürme der Geislerspitzen recken sich links von uns aus saftigen Almwiesen senkrecht in den Himmel empor. Wir fahren Richtung Zanser Alm weiter und kurbeln wieder bis zur Gschnagenhardt-Alm hinauf...



 

...von wo aus wir dann ein kleines Teilstück des Adolf-Munkel-Weges fahren. Es gibt stellenweise viel Lob über diesen Weg, ich kann das allerdings nicht recht nachvollziehen. Zu oft müssen wir absteigen und schieben, es kommt kein richtiger flow auf und ich bin froh, als wir endlich den Broglessattel erreichen.



 
Doch als Entschädigung für unsere Strapazen gibt es glückliche Einheimische in traumhafter Kulisse



 

und einen Trail der Extra-Klasse hinunter nach St. Ulrich.



 

Unser Nachtquartier bezogen wir im Ortskern von St. Ulrich im Snaltnerhof mit angeschlossener sehr guter Pizzeria.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2016)

Schaut super aus, ich denke da muss ich auch mal langfahren.


----------



## midige (2. März 2016)

Super Fotos 

Sieht auch nach tollem Bikewetter aus oder wars schon zu warm?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## cschaeff (2. März 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Super Fotos
> 
> Sieht auch nach tollem Bikewetter aus oder wars schon zu warm?
> 
> ...


An dem Tag wars sehr angenehm. Tags zuvor Richtung Rodenegger Alm wurden wir gegrillt. Da hab ich erst mal eine Stunde die Füße hochlegen müssen, bis ich Appetit auf das Abendessen hatte. Lag vermutlich aber auch an den 2.500 HM


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2016)

Klasse Fotos  die machen Appetitt 
diese Etappe hört sich richtig gut an, wird gespeichert




Denzinger schrieb:


> Kannst ja unsere Runde, bzw. die von Tobias, vom letzten Jahr nachfahren



seid ihr nicht rückwärts gefahren  da war doch was

Ich hab was nettes vom Valser Jöchl runter gefunden  das plan ich jetzt bei uns mal ein und dann ne Verbindung zu deinem 3. Tag.
Danke für deinen Bericht, hast dir nen guten Zeitpunkt rausgesucht


----------



## Denzinger (3. März 2016)

Wirklich sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, der macht direkt Lust zum nachfahren und motiviert zum Training bei dem "Wetter"! 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Klasse Fotos  die machen Appetitt
> seid ihr nicht rückwärts gefahren  da war doch was
> t


Wir sind ne Runde gefahren, aber rückwärts wäre auch mal was


----------



## bikeseppl (3. März 2016)

Hallo, schöner Bericht und Bilder, kenne vieles davon und ist schön das aus anderer Sicht auch mal zu lesen. Warum habt ihr Schutzblech dabei, wollt ihr das schlechte Wetter erzwingen

Servus Reiner


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2016)

Schutzbleche nimmt man als Schutz mit, damit es nicht regnet. Wenn man keine Schutzbleche hat wird es regnen.


----------



## cschaeff (3. März 2016)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr Schutzblech dabei, wollt ihr das schlechte Wetter erzwingen
> 
> Servus Reiner



Bei schönem Wetter stören sie mich nicht und bei richtig nasser Piste find ichs schon angenehmer (gerade, wenns schon aufgehört hat zu regenen, aber ohne Blech von unten noch arg spritzt. Ich hasse vollgesogene Sitzpolster und hab dann auch schnell Probleme mit Wundscheuern).

@Speedskater 
Deine Taktik haben wir ja angewendet, ist leider nicht ganz aufgegangen. Doch dazu später mehr...


----------



## bikeseppl (3. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter stören sie mich nicht und bei richtig nasser Piste find ichs schon angenehmer (gerade, wenns schon aufgehört hat zu regenen, aber ohne Blech von unten noch arg spritzt. Ich hasse vollgesogene Sitzpolster und hab dann auch schnell Probleme mit Wundscheuern).
> 
> @Speedskater
> Deine Taktik haben wir ja angewendet, ist leider nicht ganz aufgegangen. Doch dazu später mehr...


Dafür habe ich eine kurze Regenhose dabei, auch als Windschutz.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlderkahle (3. März 2016)

Toller Bericht mit sehr schönen Bildern! Wir sind im Ende August fast exakt die selben Etappen gefahren. Schnee war da am Pfunderer Joch übrigens keiner mehr da. Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## cschaeff (3. März 2016)

TAG 4: Großes Kino an der Marmolada

Wir starten gemütlich. Mit der Seilbahn gehts von St. Ulrich direkt hoch auf die Seiser Alm. Vor uns breitet sich eine riesige Almfläche aus.





Vorbei an vielen kleinen Hütten fahren wir Richtung Kompatsch und von dort grobe Richtung Süden. Der Schlern mit seiner höchsten Erhebung, dem Petz, sowie die charakteristische Santnerspitze präsentieren sich von hier oben besonders eindrucksvoll...





Wir radeln langsam Richtung Mahlknechtjoch. Auf der Seiser Alm ist viel los. Autos kommen uns entgegen. Wanderer laufen teils in großen Gruppen. E-Mountainbiker preschen an uns vorbei. Die Landschaft ist lieblich, das Panorama toll...





... aber wir fühlen uns ein wenig wie im Freilichtmuseum. Erst am Mahlknechtjoch wird es wieder etwas einsamer.





Vorbei an der Malga Docoldaura zun Füßen des Antermoiakogels gehts zügig bergab zur Duron-Hütte...





immer grob in Richtung des höchsten Dolomitengipfels, der Marmolada.





Die Temperaturen steigen wieder mächtig an, eine Pause am Bach bringt Erfrischung auf dem Weg nach Canazei.





Von dort geht es zuerst ein Stück auf einer Skipiste, dann ein Stück auf Asphalt Richtung Pordoijoch ziemlich steil in der Nachmittagshitze bergan. Ganz zum Schluss noch mal eine quälend steile Schotterpiste rauf zum Rifugio Belvedere. Hier beginnt der Bindelweg, über den es die ein oder andere Schwärmerei im Netz gibt. Schauts selber 

Man fährt in einem saftig-grünen Wiesenhang immer mit Blick auf die vergletscherte Nordabdachung der Marmolada.





Leicht wellig verläuft der trail keine 5 Kilometer Luftlinie vom Gipfel der Marmolada entfernt. Der Weg ist einfach zu fahren, man muss sich aber regelrecht zwingen, den Blick von diesen Fels- und Eismassen abzuwenden, was uns gelegentlich etwas nahe an den Rand bringt...





Irgendwann taucht im Osten der Fedaia-See auf.





Wir beziehen Quartier in der Bindelweg-Hütte und beobachten mit zunehmender Faszination, wie die Schatten am Gipfel immer länger werden.





Im Tal erzeugt die Sonne nur mehr eine rotes Glimmen auf den Felsen, während weiter oben die Gipfelschneefelder noch in weißem Sonnenlicht baden.





Langsam beginnt auch der Gipfel zu glühen...





...und wir kosten das Spektakel bis zum letzten Sonnenstrahl aus


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2016)

Boaah, da habt ihr einen genialen Tag erwischt, tolle Bilder


----------



## Bike2011 (4. März 2016)

Toller Bericht! Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal!!


----------



## Baitman (4. März 2016)

Abo... Mich würde sehr interessieren wieviel hm und km es am Ende waren. DH ob es für mich eine Option ist... ;-)


----------



## Room3 (4. März 2016)

Wow.

Tolle Bilder ... Danke

Freu ich mich schon auf Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Abo... Mich würde sehr interessieren wieviel hm und km es am Ende waren. DH ob es für mich eine Option ist... ;-)



Das will er erst zum Schluß bringen  damit wir weiter mitlesen


----------



## karlderkahle (4. März 2016)

Tolle Bilder! Darf ich fragen mit welcher Kamera sie gemacht wurden?


----------



## Speedskater (4. März 2016)

Marmolada morgens um 7:00 Uhr vom Sella Joch aus finde ich auch ganz nett.


----------



## cschaeff (4. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das will er erst zum Schluß bringen  damit wir weiter mitlesen


So siehts aus!
Wenn ihr alle artig seid, gibts am Ende alle tracks und weitere Infos


----------



## cschaeff (4. März 2016)

karlderkahle schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder! Darf ich fragen mit welcher Kamera sie gemacht wurden?


Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FT 5
Schön kompakt, wasser- und staubdicht, stoßunempfindlich (waren mit Hardtails unterwegs ), guter Akku


----------



## dede (4. März 2016)

Kleiner Tip für die potentiellen Nachfahrkandidaten: Zur Schlüterhütte kommt man mittlerweile recht gut auf einer neuen Forstpisten- Trailkombination hoch (da schiebt man mittlerweile nur mehr maximal 10 Min). Dazu am Wegedreieck unterhalb der Pötzesalm (kurz bevor's rechts Ri Peitlerscharte hochgeht) links auf die neue Schottertrasse abbiegen und dieser über einen kleinen Sattel in die Senke dahinter bis zu deren Ende bei 2 Holzstadeln auf etwa 2.200m Höhe folgen. Hier mündet von links der aus dem Sereser Mühlental hochziehende 4er Wanderweg, den man entlang der Hangkante aufwärts folgt (5 Min Schieben, dann 5 Min Fahren und zuletzt wieder 5 Min Schieben) und mündet am Kreuzkofeljoch in die Standardvarianten (Abstecher zur Peitlerscharte natürlich machbar, die kann man bis auf 50-100 Fahrmeter eigtl. komplett und problemlos durchrollen, also hin und zurück auf fast einer Höhenlinie!)


----------



## midige (4. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle artig seid, gibts am Ende alle tracks und weitere Infos



Wir sind immer brav.

Und weil ich die letzte Zeit besonders brav war, darf ich heute abend zu Harald Philipps "Flow"- Show.

Tourbericht muß ich dann danach lesen.

Freue mich schon auf beides.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## cschaeff (4. März 2016)

TAG 5: Gewitter am Nachmittag

Geschlafen wie die Murmeltiere. Ist auf 2.400 m.ü.d.M. ja nicht so selbstverständlich, aber wir haben die Tage zuvor ja auch genügend Höhenluft geschnuppert. Zum Wetter an diesem Morgen sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte...





Das schöne an einer Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte: NACH dem Bindelweg ist VOR dem Bindelweg 





Zur Porta Vescovo geht es noch mal rd. 100 HM bergan. Oben am Kamm gibt es immer wieder tolle Ausblicke nach Norden auf den Piz Boe, die höchste Erhebung im Gerbigsstock der Sella.





Wir folgen ein Stück der breiten Schotterpiste Richtung Arraba, schwenken aber bald nach Osten Richtung Monte Padon. Manches Tier ist gut getarnt...





...andere stechen mehr ins Auge (am Horizont der Alpenhauptkamm, rd. 60 km Luftlinie entfernt).





Es beginnt der wilde Ritt runter nach Ornella.





Wir nehmen einen falschen Abzweig und sind plötzlich auf einem fast komplett zugewachsenen trail, der immer schwerer zu erkennen ist. Wieder hinauf ist uns zu mühsam, nach dem GPS müssten wir bald auf einen anderen Pfad stoßen. Nach einer kleinen Bachquerung sind wir zum Glück wieder auf der richtigen Spur und fahren über Ornella nach Arraba. Von dort geht es ein Stück auf Asphalt zum Passo di Campolongo und von da weg auf einem schönen trail zur Pralongia, auch wieder so ein Aussichtsbalkon...





Da wir noch rauf in die Fanes wollen, wird eine große Portion Spaghetti vertilgt. Während des Essens beobachten wir, dass die Wolkentürme immer höher und dunkler werden...





und nachdem ich den Espresso runtergekippt habe, mahnt uns ein dumpfes Grollen, dass der Bozner Wetterbericht sich keinen schlechten Scherz erlaubt hat: _Nachmittags lokal begrenzt starke Gewitter möglich_. An der Valparola-Passtraße schüttet es bereits wie aus Kübeln, Besserung ist nicht in Sicht. Da wir wissen, wie exponiert man oben am Tageda-Joch ist, fällt die schwere Entscheidung leicht: Regenklamotten an, Ohren angelegt und im Expresstempo durchs Gadertal und rauf nach St. Vigil, wo wir unseren letzten Tourtag mit einem leckeren Essen in der Osteria Plazores abschließen.

Dennoch möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, was uns an dem Tag entgangen ist. Der Plan war, über den Col de Locia in die Fanes aufzusteigen (Bilder aus 2010, da waren wir in Gegenrichtung unterwegs)





Von da Richtung Limojoch durch ein wunderschönes Hochtal...





hoch zum Tageda-Pass





und von dort über das Limojoch zur herrlich gelegenen Lavarella-Hütte (damals noch mit 28"-Trekkingrad, Starrgabel, Felgenbremse, 11 kg Gepäcktaschen ).





Eine Übernachtung hier oben kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen (beim Abendspaziergang unbedingt den Sternenhimmel anschauen...). 

So, jetzt erst mal Schluss mit Fotos! In Kürze folgen (wie versprochen) die harten Fakten zur Tour.

Trainiert schön und plant was feines für den Sommer, man lebt nur einmal


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2016)

Ooooh schon fertig 
Klasse und Dankeee für die schönen Bilder und Tourbeschreibung 

Ich vermute aber mal, dass eure Etappen für uns Ladies etwas zu lang sind und zu viel hm haben, aber die Richtung gegen Uhrzeiger ist gut.
Bin gespannt auf die Daten


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für die potentiellen Nachfahrkandidaten: Zur Schlüterhütte kommt man mittlerweile recht gut auf einer neuen Forstpisten- Trailkombination hoch (da schiebt man mittlerweile nur mehr maximal 10 Min). Dazu am Wegedreieck unterhalb der Pötzesalm (kurz bevor's rechts Ri Peitlerscharte hochgeht) links auf die neue Schottertrasse abbiegen und dieser über einen kleinen Sattel in die Senke dahinter bis zu deren Ende bei 2 Holzstadeln auf etwa 2.200m Höhe folgen. Hier mündet von links der aus dem Sereser Mühlental hochziehende 4er Wanderweg, den man entlang der Hangkante aufwärts folgt (5 Min Schieben, dann 5 Min Fahren und zuletzt wieder 5 Min Schieben) und mündet am Kreuzkofeljoch in die Standardvarianten (Abstecher zur Peitlerscharte natürlich machbar, die kann man bis auf 50-100 Fahrmeter eigtl. komplett und problemlos durchrollen, also hin und zurück auf fast einer Höhenlinie!)



Kann das sein, dass dieser Weg schon in den Karten drin ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

.


----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

HIGHLIGHTS

1er trail runter nach Gossensass
trail vom Pfunderer
trails von der Rastnerhütte zum Würzjoch
trail vom Broglessattel nach St. Ulrich
Bindelweg und Übernachtung auf Bindelweghütte
Naturpark Fanes und Lavarellahütte
Pederütrails Richtung St. Vigil 
VERBESSERUNGSWÜRDIG

Abfahrt Schlüsseljoch nicht so prickelnd (Alternative Flatschjöchl?)
Asphaltauffahrt zur Rodenegger Alm (Bus?)
Seiser Alm (sehr viel Rummel Richtung Kompatsch), besser über Saltria-Zollinger-Plattkofelhütte und dann den Friedrich-August-Weg?  

Auffahrt Canazei-Pordoijoch (Pecol-Seilbahnen nehmen?)
Campalongo-Auffahrt von Arabba (Alternative Cherz-Passo Incisa?)
In der Tour steckt wirklich einiges drin. Alpenhauptkamm, Dolomiten, hohe Übergänge. Schieben war im Mittel jeden Tag rd. eine Stunde dabei. Wir haben ohne Pausen rd. 10 km/h geschafft, also nichts für Langschläfer 

Wem das Programm zu sportlich ist, kann durch die vielen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten die Tour natürlich zeitlich gut strecken. Bei sieben Fahrtagen landet man dann deutlich unter 2.000 HM pro Tag.


----------



## Grossvater (5. März 2016)

Super geniale Tour - toller Bericht  Und vielen Dank für die ganzen Details. 

Jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen wie ihr das mit'm Wetter geregelt habt  wir ham da meistens kein so gutes Händchen für


----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Super geniale Tour - toller Bericht  Und vielen Dank für die ganzen Details.
> 
> Jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen wie ihr das mit'm Wetter geregelt habt  wir ham da meistens kein so gutes Händchen für


Wir können zum Glück beide recht kurzfristig Urlaub nehmen und den Termin auch mal schieben. So starten wir nur, wenn die Prognose weitgehend stabil ist. Geht mit ner großen bzw. geführten Gruppe natürlich schlecht...
Unseren ersten Fahrradurlaub haben wir in Norwegen gemacht, mit Zelt, Campingkocher, Föhn für die Dame und Angelausrüstung. 10 Tage Dauerregen  Vielleicht haben wir da bereits unser Regen-Soll erfüllt 
Aber der letzte Tag dieser Tour war auch bescheiden (zumindest ab dem Mittag).


----------



## Mausoline (5. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN
> .........



Das hab ich mir gedacht 
Die Etappen sind für uns zu heavy  

Ich glaub , die Touren für die nächsten Jahre stehen bereits fest  ....Dolo 1....Dolo 2.....Dolo 3.......

2007 sind wir nach Stanciu Roadbook zur Starkenfeldhütte hochgefahren, wenn ich die Fotos so anschaue  sind wir wo ganz anders rumgekommen als auf der Standardroute


----------



## Grossvater (5. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Föhn für die Dame


 Sehr geil


----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir gedacht
> Die Etappen sind für uns zu heavy
> 
> Ich glaub , die Touren für die nächsten Jahre stehen bereits fest  ....Dolo 1....Dolo 2.....Dolo 3.......
> ...



Wie gesagt, du kannst ja strecken.

Freitag-Abend bis zur Sattelbergalm und da schlafen. Samstag Grenzkamm und Schlüsseljoch bis Kematen. Sonntag Valler Jöchl und hoch zur Rodenegger Alm. Monag bis zu Schlüterhütte. Dienstag bis St. Ulrich (mit Seceda-Schleife). Mittwoch zur Bindelweghütte (mit Seilbahnunterstützung in Canazei). Donnerstag bis zur Pralongia. Freitag bis zur Lavarella-Hütte. Samstag ins Pustertal zur Bahn. Das sind doch verdauliche Häppchen?


----------



## Mausoline (5. März 2016)

Nette Rechnung Herr cschaeff    bis zu 3/4 unserer Crew befindet sich in der Rehaphase  da is nix drin mit 2000hm.
Kematen bis Rodenegger Alm sinds an die 3000hm   wir wollen ja schließlich die netten Trails mitnehmen 

Ich bin jetzt Di.abend in der Schlüterhütte gelandet, wenn ich Freitagnachm. starte. Jetzt muss ich mir ne Richtung zu einem Bahnhof überlegen, in 2 Tagen....mehr geht bestimmt nicht


----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nette Rechnung Herr cschaeff    bis zu 3/4 unserer Crew befindet sich in der Rehaphase  da is nix drin mit 2000hm.
> Kematen bis Rodenegger Alm sinds an die 3000hm   wir wollen ja schließlich die netten Trails mitnehmen
> 
> Ich bin jetzt Di.abend in der Schlüterhütte gelandet, wenn ich Freitagnachm. starte. Jetzt muss ich mir ne Richtung zu einem Bahnhof überlegen, in 2 Tagen....mehr geht bestimmt nicht


3.000 HM? Wir hatten ja mit dem Pfunderer "nur" 2.500 HM bis auf die Rodenegger. Das sind aber heftige trails 
Der Schwenk zur Bindelweghütte wird dann natürlich schwierig 
Vielleicht Schlüterhütte - St. Magdalena und weiter Richtung Würzjoch und über einen der vielen trails an der Plose nach Brixen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 3.000 HM? Wir hatten ja mit dem Pfunderer "nur" 2.500 HM bis auf die Rodenegger. Das sind aber heftige trails
> Der Schwenk zur Bindelweghütte wird dann natürlich schwierig
> Vielleicht Schlüterhütte - St. Magdalena und weiter Richtung Würzjoch und über einen der vielen trails an der Plose nach Brixen?




Nachm Valser Jöchl ist mal noch die Einkehr in der Anratterhütte eingeplant, das sind schon 200hm mehr und die Trails nach dede 

Ich hab jetzt mal was fertig, muss das aber erst mal den Ladies zeigen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. März 2016)

Sehr schöner Bericht mit klasse Fotoimpressionen . Danke für's Teilen .

Und ...


cschaeff schrieb:


> ...
> Trainiert schön und plant was feines für den Sommer, man lebt nur einmal



... ein prima Motto  !!


----------



## Achim (1. Juli 2016)

Das seh' ich ganz genau so. Danke.


----------



## baraber (4. Juli 2016)

Schöner Bericht !!

Wir waren dieses Jahr schon auf einigen Abschnitten unterwegs.
Beim Anblick der 'neuen ' Fornella -Hütte bin ich echt erschrocken.
Ich kannte Sie noch so wie auf deinem Foto.
Mittlerweile komplett ünerdacht und mit großem Anbau.
Schade - aber bei der Beliebtheit leider nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Juli 2016)

@baraber 
Fornella-Hütte waren wir letzte Woche auch. Hat leider den urigen Charme verloren...
Bei der Rast am Limojoch haben wir durchgehend den Kettenbagger an der Fanesalm gehört...
Aber so ist das halt...man nimmt die Infrastruktur ja auch gern in Anspruch


----------



## Cella (3. Februar 2021)

Bin dabei meinen diesjährigen AX zu planen und dabei über deinen Dolomitencross 2015 gestolpert. Große Teile davon sind mir noch unbekannt und würde die gerne bei mir einplanen.
Hast du davon noch die .gpx Datei? Würde mir riesig weiterhelfen und viel geklicke in Basecamp sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knulver (3. Februar 2021)

Super Bericht und ganz tolle Fotos 
Aus Eurer Tour wollen wir ebenfalls einige Abschnitte in unseren diesjährigen Alpencross reinpacken!


----------

